# My white head blaze turned into blue head :S



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I had a nice white head blaze and in 3 days time the head become blue  why??? any idea

Will it turn white again???


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

How big is it? Do you have an after picture?

In all probability it has lost it's color, due to other more dominant fish, as a result of poor stocking, or over stocking.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

hmm You are right it could be the reason,

I have 27 3 inch fishes, 4 bigger like 4.5 inch and 11 are 1.5 inches in a 75G tank and I do 6 to 7% water change daily and every friday 15% water change

Please tell me what is the difference between Poor stocking and over stocking ( limit for 75G )

and will the small fishes be counted as 1 or half ? if u know what I mean...

thanks


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Poor stocking is fish that aren't compatible.

Overstocking is too many fish.

I'm not sure what you are getting at with small fish counting as half. There are two components, water quality, and territorial management. With territorial management, size isn't so important, just that fish have a place in the tank, and fish that need to be dominant to color, have a territory. A fish like yours in this picture needs to be "dominant" in some form to show it's best color. It simply won't with the aggressive mbuna you've got.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hmm Embunas are 5 of them and few yellow labs but small

I have a lot of hiding places, do you recommend I take out the embunas or add more hiding places

thanks


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Mbunas are not a good mix if you want male Haps and Aulonocara to show their full color. Mbuna are rowdier, can be more aggressive, more territorial.

The fish also could have been hormoned for temporary fake color... how long is this blue Hap?


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

the blue hap with white head is 3 inch may be 2 cm less.

my tank is max 1 month old and this fish was put in 6 days before.

my Embunas are also around 3 inch to 3.2inch.

total stock:

2 snow white
8 yellow lab ( 3inch, 2.5inch 2 inch and 5 of them are 1.5inch
2 yellow kanyi 2.5inch
5 blue zebra or kanyi 1.5 inch 
1 blue dolphin 4 inch 
1 kodanga 4 inch 
1 Aulonocara baenschi mostly hidden 3.5 inch 
1 jacobfriebergi mix or Aulonocara sp. "Chitande type Mozambique 4.2 inch the one right in the center in above pic. looks like all the fishes are scared of her. 
2 Jacobfriebergi 2.5inch 
4 blaze ( white yellow orange and red ) 
1 blue fish with golden collars shade 3.2 inch 
2 dark dark all blue 
1 shiny light blue 
1 yellow fin lab that turns white with blue lines when aggressive and at times so dark that looks like its brownish blue 
2 living stoni 2 inches 
3 Aulonocara sp. "German Red 2.1 inch 
2 parrots 3.5 inch
3 OB peacock 3 inch 
2 OB peacock 1.5 inch 
2 sucker fish

thanks


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

That stocklist is a disaster waiting to happen. Especially since you don't even know what half of the fish are.

You should choose either Mbunas, or peacocks/haps. The two generally don't mix well. Then once you pick one of the two you should match the temperaments of the fish. You can find their general aggression levels by simply googling the species.

My guess is your fish is stressed out due to its tankmates and lost color.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes I am new and I agree with you i will loose all my mbunas and may be just keep one white and one yellow and will see if it works other wise ill remove them too and keep only hap and peacocks, that too after checking their aggression levels on others and their own type.

P>S> I have noticed alot of people keep 1 dolphin 1 demasoni and 1 hongi yellow fin they are mostly mbunas and the rest 25 to 30 Haps n peacocks is that ok?

thanks


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Which dolphin? Cyrtocara moori?

People often are ok in keeping Yellow Labs in with Haps, not much else works.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

Yellow Labs are usually good. I wouldn't even do Hongi or Demasoni with peacocks.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes you are right yellow labs are doing good also the snow white is doing well. what i understand from my fishes behavior is that they are far far away from their way of wild life living and are least aggressive. only the OB peacocks sometimes mess with other fishes


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

whocares1980 said:


> Yes you are right yellow labs are doing good also the snow white is doing well. what i understand from my fishes behavior is that they are far far away from their way of wild life living and are least aggressive. only the OB peacocks sometimes mess with other fishes


That is because you have juvenile fish, once they mature, that will change.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

ok cool


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Not cool. Once they mature, that will change (not in a good way)


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

ok not cool then...my OB peacock fish is going to get more wild after my juvenile fish( one with dots before the tale) mature. and why ?


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

also juvenile with out dots in yellow lab and kenyi I have all together 15 but the already matured OB peacock are messing not the small ones.


----------

